# Lesbian mums sue Doctor



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/751441/lesbian-mums-win-compo-against-doctor?cmp=nl_news_13february2009_7&mch=newsletter

Okay - so the doctor shouldn't have put two embies back if they only wanted one - but what would they have done if it was identical twins?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh I remember when this case first csme up for discussion.



_During the initial proceedings, the ACT Supreme Court heard that following the twins' birth, the mother had lost her capacity to love.

The couple's relationship had also suffered as they became mired in everyday tasks associated with raising two children._



What?

*shakes head*

I feel really sorry for the kids. I wonder if they'll always wonder which one wasn't wanted. 

C~x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

thats like suing the doctor when it doesnt work saying your relationship failed etc.

When you go for tx you are to the understanding that even ONE embie can split.


And of course private school was necessary right?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

very sad indeed for any child to learn he/she isn't wanted. 

they didnt claim for school did they? (i can't read the link for some reason...)
our taxes are paying for this...


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Anna I copied for you:

"The couple, whose combined income is more than $100,000, sought $398,000 from Dr Armellin to cover the costs of raising one of the girls, including fees for a private Steiner school.
"


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

what thanks J

glad I was wrong. 
if it's in USD, it wasn't MY taxes....


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

LOL it was Aussie actually 

but i know what you mean!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

If I remember right, Steiner schools are for children with Autism. The first one was satrted by a man called Rudolph Steiner, he started a school for children with Autism and used teaching methods more appropriate for them than what was vailable in other schools in the area. The children in the school achieved more than expected and there's now 'Steiner schools' around the world but certainly in Uk, they are private because the Steiner methods of teaching aren't compatible with National Curriculum. Think the same might be true in Australia.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Yes it is the same from what ive just read


----------

